# Biblical Archaelogy



## Joseph Scibbe (Nov 4, 2010)

I am looking for a school with a solid Biblical Archaeology program. I am not necessarily looking for just reformed schools.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 4, 2010)

My alma mater Pittsburgh Theological Seminary sponsors a dig every summer at a Tell they "own" in Israel, the biblical city of Libnah. You can contact Dr. Tappy here for more info. He would know exactly where to look. He is an excellent prof.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you. If I send you my email address could you send it to him so I can ask my questions? Many thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a friend that teaches @ a couple of Baptist schools & is an archeologist. PM me your email and I will forward it to him with your question.


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 5, 2010)

Wheaton College has an MA in Biblical Archaeology. Since Wheaton is all-around a top-flight school, I imagine their program is quite good. 

Your other big option would be to enroll in a classics department somewhere, specializing in Greek and Roman archaeology.


----------



## Emmanuel (Nov 6, 2010)

Dr. John Currid, who teaches Old Testament at RTS Charlotte, is the project director of the Bethsaida Excavations Project in Israel. RTS does not offer a Biblical archaeology program. Nevertheless, you might want to contact him.

Have you ever worked on a dig? I would recommend trying to do some field work before committing to an academic program. Make sure you know that you like digging in dirt in 120 degree heat before you spend a large sum of money earning a degree. A friend at my university did two summers in Khirbet Qeiyafa, Israel, and loved it. He is now applying to a number of Biblical archaeology programs. If you message me, I can put you in contact with him.

If you want to be an archaeologist, you need to go to a major university and not a seminary. University of Pennsylvania (Center for Advanced Judaic Studies), Oriental Institute at the University of Chicago, Harvard, Johns Hopkins (Department of Near Eastern Studies), etc.

What is your undergraduate background?


----------

